# Does Your Dog SPLOOT??



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2017)

Recently it has come to my attention that some dogs SPLOOT. I accessed our dogs, and indeed, there is a SPLOOTER in the pack! 

You might know that it is Trip. Trip gave evidence of SPLOOTING the very first night we had him in our home. 






As he grew, his SPLOOTING grew with him. He got bigger and his SPLOOT got bigger too! 





SPLOOTING gave him the advantage to get in close to what ever was going on. He paid close attention.





Trip tried to teach his buddy Parker, how to SPLOOT, but Parker rolled sideways and did it wrong. 





Heck, he even tried to teach our grand daughter how to SPLOOT! She SPLOOTED a lot better than Parker, but she was supposed to SPLOOT on her belly like Trip!






So, do you have a SPLOOTER? 

https://www.cuteness.com/blog/content/what-is-a-sploot


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 16, 2017)

I used to have a splooter...but I haven't seen any splooting around here lately...


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 16, 2017)

OH MY GOD. I HAVE A SPLOOTER.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 16, 2017)

OMG I LOVE this picture!!! How can anyone NOT love a dog? Look at those smiles and all those baby teeth...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2017)

All my Pyr puppies would sploot.


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 16, 2017)

My bulldog/ptibull Junior and my German Shepherd (Long-haired) Mischa both SPLOOT.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2017)

@Latestarter Trip and Parker are best buddies. They play every morning, chase each other and have a blast. I love that picture too. They had been playing, ran themselves to exhaustion, got a drink and sprawled out next to each other.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 17, 2017)

Mimi


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2017)

Utterly adorable!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 17, 2017)

Gosh these pics are giving me puppy fever


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 18, 2017)

My almost 9 month old Boston Terrier does a stretch that keeps her front end off the ground/floor, but she drags her lower belly and back legs, only for a brief second, and then she takes off running.
Not exactly a sploot, but not sure what it's called. I didn't know the term sploot til I read your post, so maybe there's a name for her stretch too.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (Dec 18, 2017)

I have a splooter, LOL. She's a mutt.


----------



## TAH (Dec 20, 2017)

Yep, molly... I really dislike it thro when she does in in the mud, She justs has to, lol. 

All those pics.


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 28, 2017)

@Baymule you crack me up, just sayin'.  my emma has splooted for the past 14 years and I never knew what to call it.  she sploots on the floor, on the couch, on the bed and outside on the grass.  basically where ever she wants to.  JJ on the other hand has never splooted but she does the opposite she lays on her back and sprawls out  with all 4 feet going in different directions.  silly girl.  Katie, nope no sploots and marco nope no splooting from him either.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2018)

Reverse sploot . LOL


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2018)

happy pup!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 10, 2018)

yup, that's actually how JJ does her thang.  silly dogs.  horrible picture of a happy girl.  she loves to reverse sploot in her crate, that's her happy place in the house.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2018)

She's cute!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2018)

Splooting while on guard. Parker in the background.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 15, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Mimi
> View attachment 41228


OMG!  I just found this.  That baby is just _precious_!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2018)

@Devonviolet  I was looking for your number tonight. It is in my old phone and I can't retrieve it.  Call me! Please.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2018)

It is storming, pouring rain, thunder and lightening. Trip is happily sprawled across the living room, completely relaxed and safe from that awful storm monster. Sound asleep and  Splooting. The black blob at his head is Parker. I tried to get him in the picture too, but a splooting Great Pyrenees takes the whole picture. LOL


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2018)

Yesterday, or rather Sunday. DH was working on the barn cams getting ready for kidding.
I could see on the monitor, "D".  He was in one of the stalls.
It was cold (for me anyway) and rainy. I put on my bibs and jacket and went out and sat in the stall with him... just cuz.
When I first went in he smiled and smiled. He flipped over into my lap. 
I just smooched all over his face. I think I could just inhale that boy.

I love him so much.That boy is my dog through and through. I stayed out there a long time, just rubbing his belly,  rubbing behind his ears, smooching his muzzle.
I was whispering sweet nothings in his ear. Like, "you are my boy, I just love you so much! You are the best dog in the world!" He was so relaxed and confortable.

It was hard to leave.... and then there was Chunk... so of course I went in with him... and of course did all the same.

Love these dogs.

D's eyes though... they melt me like no other dog ever has.


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 6, 2018)

I know exactly what you are talking about @Southern by choice!!!

This morning, after milking the girls, I went into the goat yard, to feed the girls cabbage, for treats, and spend time with the dogs.  As they are known to do, the dogs were putting their front paws on the tree stumps, so I could cuddle them.  They would get a cuddle and go off, only to turn around and come back for more. First Deo, then Violet. Then both, one on each side.  

As they came and went, I would call to Angelica and point to the stump next to the dogs.  She would jump onto it, so I could scratch her back. Then, she would kick up her heels, jump up in the air, with tail wagging and run off, only to jump up on the end stump and jump over to the stump next to me.   At one point she jumped so high, she jumped right over Deo's back.  It was so sweet!

As I cuddled the dogs, I kept looking in their eyes I would stoke their faces and tell them how much they are loved.  They are such cuddle bugs!  I kept telling them what love sponges they are! they would run off and come back for more back!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2018)

I've had dogs all my life. But there is nothing like a Great Pyrenees. I love these dogs!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just found the "Thread" and I'm not sure if this is considered a sploot....or a semi-sploot....but, will let ya judge.....and she isn't a true LGD breed, but she is gonna be Large and a guardian.... ....she is keeping an eye on her stuff to make sure it survives the rain storm we are getting here....and guarding me at the same time....


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2018)

All splooters and semi-splooters are welcomed on this thread!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 7, 2018)

I love this! Heidi was a reverse splooter. If I can find pics, I’ll post them. I haven’t noticed any of the other dogs “splooting” but I’ll be on the watch now!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 8, 2018)

emma splooting on the couch.  love this old girl.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 8, 2018)

Emma is so cute!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 8, 2018)

thanks bay, she is my baby girl. I got her 14 years ago come may of this year and she has been at my side ever since.   when I was doing travel nursing she road shotgun and went with me everywhere.  I got her from a place in Oklahoma where the couple lived way down a dirt road. in a single wide trailer with 14 dogs and the only furniture I saw was a mattress on the floor.  mama was a carrin terrier mix and dad was a pug/beagle cross.  she was so glad a rescued her and been my tiny terror ahh terrier I should say, ever since.  i'd be lost with out her.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 8, 2018)

Does this count as a reverse sploot?  I miss my Teah so very much. It's been almost a year and a half since she's been gone and my heart breaks all over again when I think of her


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 8, 2018)

I know this thread is about dogs Splooting. But, I kept remembering our Keagan, as a kitten (about 3 months old) In DH's lap, in a reverse sploot.  I went way back in my photo archives to find it. Keagan is now ten years old, and weighs 18 pounds.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2018)

@goatgurl   there is something special about an older dog... and a "mutt" that just is super special. I love her!

@BoboFarm  it was awkward to "like" your post... it was meant more of an I understand. Our Anatolian has been gone 1 year Dec.  Tragically.
I have never been so affected by the loss of an animal as I have been her. She is the girl in my avatar as a young dog. Those two were purposely bred. Amazing litter. I kept 3 of her boys. 
The pyr is my "D". 
So sorry for your loss of her.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 9, 2018)

@Southern by choice Thanks It's ok to like my post. I love this picture of Teah. She was a truly amazing girl. She's mom to Anja and Jake. She was raising hell one morning then that afternoon she couldn't move because she was in so much pain. I could see it in her eyes. We took her to the vet the next morning and confirmed that she had a ruptured tumor in her abdomen. We put her down that morning. 

I've never hurt that much over the loss of a dog. I'm sorry for your loss too. I get it


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 9, 2018)

@BoboFarm x2 to what SBC said. I have several dogs that I still miss regularly and they’ve left footprints on my heart!


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Feb 9, 2018)

I had to look at this because I had no idea what a dog sploot was.  Dixie does this all the time, but we’ve alway called it frogdog


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 9, 2018)

High Desert Cowboy said:


> I had to look at this because I had no idea what a dog sploot was.  Dixie does this all the time, but we’ve alway called it frogdog



I like that name better! The kids would love saying that!!!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2018)

I like frogdog!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 10, 2018)

Splooting while watching America’s Funniest Home Videos.


----------



## TAH (Jul 10, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Splooting while watching America’s Funniest Home Videos.
> 
> View attachment 50154


Oh, goodness... I love it/him! Trip, right?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2018)

TAH said:


> Oh, goodness... I love it/him! Trip, right?


Yep. Spoiled rotten. He has to come in most every night for his nap, then a little TV watching.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 6, 2018)

@Baymule it amuses me to report that that my granddog is a splooter too.  she is so funny, if she lays on her side her little short legs stick pretty much straight out.  I guess she finds it more comfortable to sploot.  looks like she is going to be visiting until sometime in October.  I was kind of hoping she'd be reunited with her parents a little sooner than that.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 6, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Yep. Spoiled rotten. He has to come in most every night for his nap, then a little TV watching.


Do you ever let him choose the show?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 6, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Do you ever let him choose the show?


He’s really good at changing channels on the remote.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 6, 2018)

Oh, like DW's cat is good at typing on my laptop?


----------



## Simpleterrier (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Simpleterrier (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2018)

That's a reverse sploot for sure! LOL


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 27, 2018)

LOL Libby is a total splooter! Master of all sploots! Full sploot, half/side sploot, reverse sploot, all sploots.


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 27, 2018)

Yepper, our english/american bulldog Missy is a splotter, but i didnt  know it was called that


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2018)

Libby is a Master Splooter! LOL


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 27, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Libby is a Master Splooter! LOL



LOL right!? Maybe she should offer lessons


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 28, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Libby is a Master Splooter! LOL



X2! That dog needs a trophy for most creative splooter!!


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 29, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> X2! That dog needs a trophy for most creative splooter!!



She'll accept treats, walks, and doggie friends in lieu of a trophy.


----------

